# Der Wels und sein Geschmack ?



## FischesserPeter (23. Oktober 2017)

1. schmeckt ein in China gefangener Wels anders als einer aus den USA oder Europa?

2. esst Ihr den Wels falls Ihr einen aus dem Wasser holt?

Wie  ihr wisst bin ich noch in China und war sehr positiv überrascht über  den guten Geschmack vom Wels. Der Fisch hat wenig Gräten was für mich  von Vorteil ist und zartes Fleisch.
Hier geht man in ein  Restaurant kann sich den lebenden Fisch aussuchen und dann gibt es den  20 Minuten später auf dem Teller / Schüssel.
Ich habe das ein paar Freunden gesendet mit dem Wels und die meisten lehnen ab der sein zu modrig. Kann ich nicht feststellen und habe da er mir gut schmeckt gleich 3 mal jetzt Wels gegessen 

Geschätzte Größe jeweils zwischen 60 und 80 cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Wels und sein Geschmack ?*

Geschmack ist immer mit abhängig vom Gewässer.

Wels ist nicht gleich Wels (vom amerikanischen Catfisch über unseren Waller bis zu den zig Wallerarten in Asien oder im Amazonas, das sind ganz unterschiedliche Arten aus unterschiedlichen Gewässern mit unterschiedlicher Lebensart und unterschiedlichem Geschmack).

Wenns Dir die kleine Chinawaller schmecken: ALLES GUT!


----------



## honeybee (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Wels und sein Geschmack ?*

Gibt es bei uns schon seit ein paar Jahren....
Also Wels kaufen und essen....

http://www.ags-schkoelen.de/seite/127694/frisch-vom-land.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Wels und sein Geschmack ?*

Afrikanerwaller hatte ich mit Nord-, Südamerika und Asien ja glatt noch vergessen.
danke, Jana..


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Wels und sein Geschmack ?*

Unsere europäischen Welse schmecken mir ausgezeichnet geräuchert oder gebraten als paniertes Filet. Die Fleischkonsistenz ist schmeichelnd und geschmacklich bin ich manchmal unschlüssig, ob Wels oder Aal meine Nummer eins ist.


----------



## FischesserPeter (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Wels und sein Geschmack ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenns Dir die kleine Chinawaller schmecken: ALLES GUT!



Gelesen meinen Beitrag ? Glaube geschrieben zu haben das mir der Fisch gut schmeckt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Wels und sein Geschmack ?*

Er ja und sogar richtig.
 Aber Du wohl nicht.


----------

